# Kontakt 5 Syncing and slicing wave samples question



## dathyr1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello,

Hope I can explain this good enough.

I am learning and experimenting around with Kontakts wave editor and the Sync Slice feature of it.

I can get the wavefile sliced up ok with my own wavefiles at least I think so, but I am trying to do what a couple of "Big Fish Audio" KLI programs I have do.

I have my wavefile split into several zones. 

Big Fish Audio seems to be able to select or go to or jump around to different zones of the wavefile depending on key is pressed on my midi keyboard. 

My split zones seem to just always go back to the beginning of the wave file no matter what midi key I pressed. Does not go to different points-zones in the wavefile.

May I ask how does Big Fish Audio performs the jumping around to different parts of the sliced waveform based on midi key pressed from my keyboard?

thank you,

DaveT


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I guess nobody has done this, so I will have to go into one of my Big Fish Audio KLI programs and figure out how they are doing this slice selecting via keys on the keyboard for my own wavefiles.

DT


----------



## Lindon (Jul 2, 2013)

Er, I think you are trying to slice up a wav file and have each slice mapped to its own key are you not? Such that when you play the key it plays the slice concerned right?

This is pretty easy in Kontakt...here's the relevant section from how to do this for my GridMachine//Slice instrument but the principle is exactly the same for your own wav files in your own instrument..(you might not need 64 even slices..)

3. Slice your loop
OK now we need to slice your loop into 64 even slices. Select your newly imported wav in the mapping editor, it should turn yellow...and press the Wave Editor button. In the Wave Editor area you should see your loop. Now we need to slice this into 64 even slices. Turn on the Grid just below the wave display - its the area over on the right side, and select the Fix tab (for fixed length slices).

Depending on the tempo of your loop and how Kontakt is feeling it will display several different amounts of slices, but you can alter these using the Width area, move the Width value up and down (using the plus and minus buttons) until you have 64 slices displayed in the wave display.

Next go to the sync/slice tab over on the left. We can usually leave the Auto-fade Time alone (but if you get lots of clicks in your end result maybe try raising this a little), we need to set the “Map Base Key” value to say “C1”. Once that’s done make sure “Auto Find Empty Keys” is switched off (it yellow when its on).

Final step in slicing is to click once on the “Drag MIDI to Host” button, no need to drag just click, and wait....usually not long. You should now have a new group in the Group Editor called “slices mapped”, click on this and you’ll see your slices mapped to fit across the keyboard. Double-click to give this group a name you want to see in the GM//S drop down “loop” menu. OK you can delete the group called “empty group” now...


-----------------------------------------------------


If you want to play forwards (thru all the remaining slices) from the selected slice(pressed key) you will need to write some simple KSP to do this....

Or do I have your intent completely wrong?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Lindon,

Yes, what you are explaining is what i think "Big Fish Audio" is doing to their KLI waveforems in their sound programs.

I will make a copy of your post and use it as a reference and see if I can follow your steps to make it work for my waveforms. I was hoping you could do this without KSP, but I will find out.

It is kind of cool to take any rhythm track wavefile and sometimes be able to jump around or repeat in the different segments of the wavefile via the midi keyboard. Kinda like DJ'ing in kontakt, but I am not a DJ. 

I have done the slicing part and got them to sync to a certain beat set. Just havent assigned midi keys to the individual zones. Was not sure how to do that.

thanks for your info,

DT


----------

